# 是个受



## xiaolijie

Hi, 

Can someone please tell me what 受 in the sentence below means? 
(and also whether 芒果 here is a typo? )

芒果我不给你点颜色看看，你就不知道自己是个受了！！ 

Thank you!


----------



## Jerry Chan

是个受 doesn't make sense. Where did you see this?

But I don't think 芒果 (mango) is a typo. My guess is that this conversion is between fruits.


----------



## Rikkify

> 是个受 doesn't make sense. Where did you see this?


It's more of a common saying in Mainland China, indicating the annoyance of the speaker toward the recipient. 

芒果 is likely a typo for "如果", and I would interpret the sentence as "_If I don't show you what I got, you won't know what a pain in the ass you are!_"


----------



## YangMuye

芒果 is the username/id/nickname of someone.
As for 受, please see this.


----------



## Rikkify

LOL I highly doubt the context was a reference to a gay couple fighting to decide on who would be the "top" and "bottom", but it's a possibility.


----------



## indigoduck

Jerry Chan said:


> 是个受 doesn't make sense. Where did you see this?
> 
> But I don't think 芒果 (mango) is a typo. My guess is that this conversion is between fruits.


 
He probably saw it on Baidu.  

Google this phrase and you'll see it in Baidu.  But the post and its replies makes no sense.


----------



## indigoduck

YangMuye said:


> 芒果 is the username/id/nickname of someone.
> As for 受, please see this.


 
I still don't understand this.

Where did this word come from ?  What is the cultural context in China ?  

Rip out the heart from the word for "Love", and then you're gay ?


----------



## YangMuye

If you don't understand the grammar, it's simple a "(if) ... then ..." structure.
*了* is a mood particle, it seams that "不知道自己是个受" won't happen because I will "给你点颜色". You may compare it with English subjunctive mood.
不知道 means "to forget" or "not to realize"
芒果，(要是)我不给你点颜色看看，你就不知道自己是个受了

We often use 要是.... 你就不知道.... to warn sb not to forget what he should be.


----------



## Razzle Storm

YangMuye said:


> If you don't understand the grammar, it's simple a "(if) ... then ..." structure.
> *了* is a mood particle, it seams that "不知道自己是个受" won't happen because I will "给你点颜色". You may compare it with English subjunctive mood.
> 不知道 means "to forget" or "not to realize"
> 芒果，(要是)我不给你点颜色看看，你就不知道自己是个受了
> 
> We often use 要是.... 你就不知道.... to warn sb not to forget what he should be.



Maybe you should read the original post again? I'm sure he understands the grammar. He wants to know what 受 is doing here as a verb. 芒果 we've determined is a username.


----------



## xiaolijie

Ok, I was wondering what 受 in the sentence (literally) means and have got it. 

Thanks to all


----------



## xiaolijie

indigoduck said:
			
		

> I still don't understand this.
> Where did this word come from ? What is the cultural context in China ?


受 means to receive, as in a female "receives" a male. 个受 here means a male who does the receiving. 
See, I'm a quick learner!


----------



## Jerry Chan

Funny. I've learned something today.

But who/what would say things like that to a mango, a banana?


----------



## YangMuye

Razzle Storm said:


> Maybe you should read the original post again? I'm sure he understands the grammar. He wants to know what 受 is doing here as a verb. 芒果 we've determined is a username.


Oh. 受 is not a verb, it's a noun.


YangMuye said:


> 芒果 is the username/id/nickname of someone.
> As for 受, please see this.


If you can't read Chinese, here is the English version. 
It comes from Japanese. 攻め(seme, Chinese translation:攻) and 受け(uke, Chinese translation:受) is the participants in a 矢追(yaoi, BL, Boy's love, Chinese translation:BL 同志. Not the same as gay) relationship.
个 is short for 一个



> LOL I highly doubt the context was a reference to a gay couple fighting to decide on who would be the "top" and "bottom", but it's a possibility.


They(usually girls) are not really gays at all. Japanese "Boys' Love" is not the same as gay.


EDIT:
I'm sorry. I hadn't noticed that #7 was not posted by xiaolijie.


----------



## Clement_Sun

So, to sum up & FYI:
This post happens to be a forum that i often go to.
My version of translation:  'Mangguo(someone's Nickname), if I tolerate you more, you will forget that you are the 'receiver' in our Boy Love relationship'!!

considering the context(i.e. The forum 金堂中学- high school/college), this maybe some kind of jokes made between close fds.  Pretending to be, well, not exactly pretending but just kidding on Gay/Lesbian relationships is a VERY commonly used play by teens. (lol, another 80s & 90s jargon)
TBH, i make that kind of jokes too. But be careful.


----------

